# Mounting Tail Light on Venge



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Folks-
I wanted to see how others have mounted tail lights to their Venge. I've currently got a Planet Bike Super Flash and was going to default to zip ties. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one of these

Exposure Lights:

Strapped to my saddle with one of these

Wiggle | Exposure Flare Saddle Rail Mounting Bracket | Light Spares

Fits nicely on an S-works Toupe saddle


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

I just got this from blackburn, very minimalistic, just attach it to the back of your jersey. (it's magnetic)
No need to fiddle with installing lights to your beautiful venge. 
Mars Magnetic Light Rear - Blackburn Design


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

All you need is a zip-tie and a Planet Bike Super Flash. It's clean and tucks neatly under the seat.


----------

